# Mass Airflow Sensors.



## SilverFox (Dec 27, 2008)

I recently junked a car and took a few PM bearing components.

These include O2 Sensor, Mass Airflow, spark plugs, Cat - California Equipped. 

The mass airflow was by far the best next to the CAT, the MAFS, had platinum wires and pads, plus it has a ceramic circuit board with silver(Color) traces.

Heres some pics from the removed board, the whole deal was in this nasty jelly substance..


----------



## Buzz (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi Silverfox,

Did you weigh the the precious metals?
Just wondering whether it's worth approaching the breakers yard for a few!

Regards
Buzz


----------



## SilverFox (Dec 28, 2008)

The sensor in total weights at 4.1 grams w/ wires.

I haven't done any reduction of refining since mid october since I can't do indoors.

current price makes this roughly 27 bux a gram, but the stannous test was only PT positive, its not saying that its pure pt. Keep that in mind.


----------



## Buzz (Dec 28, 2008)

Ok, thanks for that.
Think i'll go grab a few and see what i get out of them.
Might be able to get some cheap cats while i'm at it!

Regards
Buzz


----------



## SilverFox (Jan 1, 2009)

More PT Positive automotive scrap.

This is the float sensor for fuel tanks circuit board in early 90's model GM vehicles.


----------



## EDI Refining (Jan 9, 2009)

Buzz said:


> Ok, thanks for that.
> Think i'll go grab a few and see what i get out of them.
> Might be able to get some cheap cats while i'm at it!
> 
> ...



So Buzz, How'd you make out ? 
I also had an assay completed, I used 4 mafs into 1 lot.

My results show, its not worth refining / not worth dismantling....


I'd like to hear your results.


----------



## Buzz (Jan 9, 2009)

I tend to agree.

I could only get two but after breaking them down I can see that i would be hard pushed to make it worth the effort.

Buzz


----------



## SilverFox (Jan 9, 2009)

Ive been getting these parts free, I know mechanic he gives me any extra parts he has laying around.

sorry to hear they contain so little.


----------



## Buzz (Jan 9, 2009)

I guess if you get them for free and time is your own, then it could be worthwhile.

It's amazing how fast scrap adds up over the weeks.

Regards
Buzz


----------

